# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  تم تحقيق مخطوطة في موضوع طبقات أئمة المذهب الشافعي للشريف الحسيني

## مصطفى الدوري

تم بحمد الله عز وجل تحقيق مخطوطة تاريخية لا تقل اهمية عن مثيلاتها في موضوع طبقات أئمة المذهب الشافعي كطبقات ابن الصلاح او السبكي او الاسنوي وكانت اطروحة مقدمة الى معهد التاريخ العربي كجزء من متطلبات الحصول على الدكتوراه من قبل والدي . تمت مناقشتها في جامعة تكريت في صلاح الدين . وهي من تأليف 
السيد الشريف الحسيني الشافعي 

أبو عبد الله،شمس الدين،محمد بن الحسن بن عبد الله الواسطي 

( 717هـ - 776هـ / 1317 م – 1374م ) 

وهي بعنوان "المطالب العلية في مناقب الشافعية " وقد ذكرها بعض المؤرخين بعنوان الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية 
وهذه نماذج منها

----------


## فدوه

هل هناك نية لطباعتها؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد الكندي

وفقكم الله

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## موسيي

أخي الكربم. أنا أحضر الرسالة الدكتورة في الفقه الشافعي. كيف يمكنني الوصول إلى  "المطالب العلية في مناقب الشافعية أرجو المساعدة...

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

نسخة فيض الله مرفوعة في موقع المخطوطات الإسلامية 1525

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

أحتاج نسخة فيض الله .. حيثُ حذفت روابط المكتبة

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

في المكتبة نسخة أخرى برقم (1/2525) .

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> أحتاج نسخة فيض الله .. حيثُ حذفت روابط المكتبة



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نسخة فيض الله (1525):
https://archive.org/download/M-turkia03/15571.zip

----------

